

Hands-on coding session: Introduction to test-driven development with Django - pajju
http://skillsmatter.com/podcast/agile-testing/tdd-django-selenium

======
hjwp3
not sure I can bear to watch myself! But you can also see my full tutorial at
<http://www.tdd-django-tutorial.com>

